# The Army/Navy/RAF



## Tad Cooper (Apr 10, 2010)

Would anyone recommend this sort of thing as a job? I'm curious because I'd like to try the training and see what I made of it (my brother-in-law's family are in the military and are all very strong and direct people which I'd like to be, but they can be very closed minded and I don't know if that's just them or a military 'thing').
If you would/wouldn't, why?
Is the training, at least, a good idea or no?


----------



## FaveteLinguis (Mar 5, 2010)

I take it you're from the Queen's Country if you're talking about the RAF. So I can only give you my perspective on the U.S. side of the house on this gig. There are some pros. and cons.

Pros:
Steady Pay
Time to figure out a life plan
Better Self Confidence
More Assertive
Not sure of how contracts work in your country, but they may offer college benefits or a bonus.


Cons:
Unique challenges (switching between military life and civilian life is somewhat difficult, a lot of habits need to be changed, and culture shock)
Risk of serious injury
Contracts are binding (I would definitely look into this, there may not be a "try out" period for the military).


In the end, I've had some really good times and some pretty sucky times in this kind of life. There's just more extremes to deal with, and can be pretty stressful at times. It can be dependent on somebody's temperament as well, some people are just not cut out for the lifestyle.


----------



## Uralian Hamster (May 13, 2011)

tine said:


> Would anyone recommend this sort of thing as a job? I'm curious because I'd like to try the training and see what I made of it (my brother-in-law's family are in the military and are all very strong and direct people which I'd like to be, but they can be very closed minded and I don't know if that's just them or a military 'thing').
> If you would/wouldn't, why?
> Is the training, at least, a good idea or no?


If you think it's for you I don't see why you shouldn't give it a chance, you're not on contract until after basic so there's really nothing to lose in trying. I've heard the navy is the way to go. It's safe and you get to travel. My dad was in the Canadian navy for 12 years and has been pretty much everywhere, Japan, Hawaii, Spain, you name it. 
As for the "tryout period", if your military is similar to ours then they give you the option of leaving before you start trades training.


----------



## bellisaurius (Jan 18, 2012)

You learn to adapt to a military lifestyle after a while. I'm not sure what the culture is like on the other side of the pond, but it's probably not going to be as bad as you think.


----------



## Cover3 (Feb 2, 2011)

wait till 2020 and get on that Queen Elizabeth II R-08, sailor!


----------



## heron (Sep 14, 2011)

It's not for everyone. I watched a lot of people fail out or give up when I was in BCT. The associated failure rate can rise or fall depending on your MOS. Give it a try. If you fail out, then you know it is not for you. The training is very arduous, and depending on what individual training you go through for your occupational specialty that can be magnified. If you're the right mind set it can be a good experience, it teaches you things, it sets you up for life if you play your cards right, gives you education and experience. There are lots of cons though. It's not an individualist type mentality. It's demanding, mentally and physically, being deployed. If you're not a person who can take structure or routine (mind numbing routine that is, beyond the level of wake up each morning at X) it will wear down on you fast.


----------



## Tad Cooper (Apr 10, 2010)

Thanks for all the replies. I was going to wait until I finished my degree and then try it out after I've traveled a bit (I'd like to try and work abroad).
I'm unsure if it's for me, but I love physical challenges and puzzles. I did a couple of training days at school and really enjoyed it (even with the officer yelling at people to go faster). 
It's a choice between the army/navy, teaching and going into theatre really.


----------



## Kormoran (Mar 15, 2012)

It depends on whether you're willing to change certain parts of your personality and opinions. As a servicemember, you'd be, regardless of trade, rank or position, expect to take lives, risks and possibly die. And despite the trades you're looking at (which trades are you looking at, if I may ask?), you have to make up your mind about these things. Part of the pre-deployment training in my country is, in fact, pondering on these matters; preparing yourself for injury or death, preparing yourself for the possibility of taking another human beings life. On a more basic level, you have to be prepared to give up certain luxuries, and your lifestyle will definately change.

If you're at university, try out UOTC (University Officer Training Corps). University Officer Training Corps - British Army Website
There are no obligations, as far as I know, and it'll give you a taste of what's to come, both as an officer, and as a soldier in general.


----------



## bellisaurius (Jan 18, 2012)

tine said:


> Thanks for all the replies. I was going to wait until I finished my degree and then try it out after I've traveled a bit (I'd like to try and work abroad).
> I'm unsure if it's for me, but I love physical challenges and puzzles. I did a couple of training days at school and really enjoyed it (even with the officer yelling at people to go faster).
> It's a choice between the army/navy, teaching and going into theatre really.


If travelling is important, I would join sooner than later. Otherwise you may end up doing the traveling twice.


----------



## Tad Cooper (Apr 10, 2010)

Cormo said:


> It depends on whether you're willing to change certain parts of your personality and opinions. As a servicemember, you'd be, regardless of trade, rank or position, expect to take lives, risks and possibly die. And despite the trades you're looking at (which trades are you looking at, if I may ask?), you have to make up your mind about these things. Part of the pre-deployment training in my country is, in fact, pondering on these matters; preparing yourself for injury or death, preparing yourself for the possibility of taking another human beings life. On a more basic level, you have to be prepared to give up certain luxuries, and your lifestyle will definately change.
> 
> If you're at university, try out UOTC (University Officer Training Corps). University Officer Training Corps - British Army Website
> There are no obligations, as far as I know, and it'll give you a taste of what's to come, both as an officer, and as a soldier in general.


Thanks, that's very helpful!
I'm not sure what trades I'm looking at really. If you mean other jobs (outside the military and all that) then theatre/art or teaching I think, but I'm unsure. Otherwise I don't really know.


----------



## heron (Sep 14, 2011)

Best of luck to you either way.


----------



## AndrewGonzales (Jul 5, 2012)

Military is an awesome profession. And if you are passionate about it you should definitely try it.


----------

